# Red Tiger Mota. Grow Out



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of some juveniles that I'm growing out. I've wanted a nice pair for a very long time but these guys were nearly impossible to find here in Canada (seen once for sale at 70 bucks a pop ouch!). Real nice Parachromis and potential show species


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

TonyT said:


> Video of some juveniles that I'm growing out. I've wanted a nice pair for a very long time but these guys were nearly impossible to find here in Canada (seen once for sale at 70 bucks a pop ouch!). Real nice Parachromis and potential show species


NICE FIND! I've been obsessed with the parachromis species lately. I'm trying to get my hands on some loisellei and do exactly what you are doing. growing out a nice pair and selling the rest. Did you get them locally or through an online vendor?

Good looking Motas man


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> NICE FIND! I've been obsessed with the parachromis species lately. I'm trying to get my hands on some loisellei and do exactly what you are doing. growing out a nice pair and selling the rest. Did you get them locally or through an online vendor?
> 
> Good looking Motas man


Thanks...I picked these guys up in the Sticks, some place by Chicago. Looked for 2 years here to no avail. I had a mint male loisellei 5 years ago...very nice fish. female freddies are insanely beautiful but not a fan of the "LaCeiba" variety. Good luck  I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------

